# brak mozeliwości wyłaczenia gnoma przez usera

## zlomek

Nowy system, postawiony gnome, brakuje w Menu  Wyłaczania komputera.

```
zlomek ~ # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Jan 2010 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvdr extras fortran gdbm gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde laptop mmx mng modules mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
zlomek ~ # rc-update show

              keymaps |                           boot                

           localmount |                           boot                

                 dbus |                                        default

                 swap |                           boot                

             net.eth0 |                                        default

                 mtab |                           boot                

               net.lo |                           boot                

               sysctl |                           boot                

                local | nonetwork                              default

                dmesg |                                sysinit        

             mount-ro |           shutdown                            

               procfs |                           boot                

          consolefont |                           boot                

                 hald |                                        default

              urandom |                           boot                

                 udev |                                sysinit        

       udev-postmount |                                        default

           consolekit |                                        default

              modules |                           boot                

                  xdm |                                        default

                devfs |                                sysinit        

            savecache |           shutdown                            

             netmount |                                        default

                 fsck |                           boot                

                 sshd |                                        default

         termencoding |                           boot                

              hwclock |                           boot                

             hostname |                           boot                

             bootmisc |                           boot                

                 root |                           boot                

            killprocs |           shutdown    
```

Jakieś pomysły ? 

Pozdrawiam złomek

----------

## ArnVaker

gnome-power-manager zainstalowany?

----------

## zlomek

tak

```

zlomek ~ # eix gnome-power-manager

[I] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

     Available versions:  ~*2.20.0-r1 2.22.1!t (~)2.24.4-r2!t (~)2.26.4 (~)2.26.4-r1 (~)2.28.1!t (~)2.28.2!t {debug doc +hal policykit test}

     Installed versions:  2.28.2!t(00:50:42 01/16/10)(hal policykit -debug -doc -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/

     Description:         Gnome Power Manager

```

----------

## SlashBeast

wystartuj hal.

----------

## zlomek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> wystartuj hal.

 

Zobacz wyżej podałem rc-update, widać w nim ze hald jest wystartowany ;]

----------

## SlashBeast

gnome startujesz z palca czy przez gdma?

----------

## zlomek

startowałem go z gdm-a, poźniej ze slima i ciągle to samo, instlaowałem tez przez chwilke xfce4 na którym shutdown działał.

----------

